# Hurt to reinstall old fuel filter?



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Put the old one back on....You'll be fine.

Rob


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

If I recall correctly there was a design change. The one I installed looked different as you described it. Been running it for some time now without problem. 
@diesel will know more.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Tomko said:


> If I recall correctly there was a design change. The one I installed looked different as you described it. Been running it for some time now without problem.
> @*diesel* will know more.


You're correct. The original part #was 22937279, but was changed to #23456595.
@*revjpeterson* talked about the difference in diesel's DIY fuel filter thread



> As I mentioned in another thread, I ran across a new second part number while shopping for my fuel filter. I ordered the new part number 23456595 last week (Amazon - $78 with free shipping) and installed this afternoon. The dimensions looked identical to the OEM filter that I took out, and it contained the same O-rings as the kit with the other part number that everyone has been using. The only difference I could identify is that the circle of plastic tabs that goes around the bottom of the filter in the picture at FUEL FILTER | Genuine GM | 22937279 was now a solid circle instead of 6 tabs. Fit was good and everything worked after the initial priming of the system, so perhaps the change to the design of the bottom is the reason for the part number change or maybe it's a new supplier. Either way it works, though, so it seems it is safe to order 23456595 for the CTD fuel filters.


The fuel filter I received was neither of the above with the primary difference being that it does not have either the six tabs or the full circle at all. There is no way for it to "latch" into the filter housing.​


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

10-4. Now I understand. Glad you're not SOL.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

@PanJet, hang it upside down tonight so it can drain all night . That'll at least get the water and residual debris , if any , out of it. Reinstall and prime till you get the new one. 

I often do this with my Verado ( outboard) filters and get more life out of them as well,with no issues. I don't believe the filters get so dirty as they get water accumulation. You think diesels have it bad. Try mixing gasoline , water , _*boats*_ and running on the water. Water water everywhere , but not a drop to drink!!! I typically go through at least 2 water/fuel separators a season on a boat.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think I've always used the original design filters in mine. I think my dealership had a stock of them or something and I am the only CTD they service. No issues. You've probably already reinstalled your old filter and I would not worry one bit about it.


----------

